# Bibliothek Twincat / Codesys



## stricky (27 Juli 2007)

Tach,

gibts vielleicht irgendwo ( im Netz oder hier auf der Page ) ne Seite, von welcher ich Twincat Libs laden kann.

Hintergrund ist der, fange nächste Woche für eine Anlage an zu programmieren, habe aber überhaupt garnichts an Standardbausteinen ... halt nur S7 ( zum Teil in SCL ) - die kann man halt einfach umsetzen, aber halt nicht viele 

Vielleicht währe einer so nett, mir sein Sammelsorium zu Verfügung zu stellen ...

Im Gegenzug könnte ich dann auch meine S7-Lib zur Verfügung stellen.

gruß


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Juli 2007)

Von einer Seite mit kostenlosen Libs weiß ich nichts. Aber wenn du eine finden solltest, hätte ich auch großes Interesse 

Was meinst du eigentlich mit "Standardbausteinen"? Bei PLC Control sind ja schon einige mit dabei (im Ordner \\TwinCAT\Plc\Lib).

Im Zweifel bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als deine S7-Bausteine zu übertragen. Da alle IEC-Sprachen verfügbar sind, sollte das zwar mit (viel) Arbeit verbunden, aber doch prinzipiell möglich sein.


----------



## zotos (28 Juli 2007)

Und mal die www.oscat.de Lib anschauen.


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Juli 2007)

Na das is ja mal ne krasse Sache  War mir noch nicht bekannt!

Wie sieht's denn da mit den Nutzungsrechten aus? Darf ich die Bausteine frei verwenden, oder is wg. "Open Source" da irgend ne Beschränkung, z. B. wenn ich ne zum Verkauf angebotene Anwendung u. a. mit Hilfe dieser Bibliotheken erstelle?


----------



## Fx64 (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo stricky,

wie andere schon gesagt haben, TwinCAT bringt eine Reihe von Libs mit der Standardinstallation mit. Extra Produkte und Libs gelten als Supplements und sind kostenpflichtig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gravieren (29 Juli 2007)

Hi



> Na das is ja mal ne krasse Sache  War mir noch nicht bekannt!


Und Hugo kennst du wohl auch nicht   




> Wie sieht's denn da mit den Nutzungsrechten aus? Darf ich die Bausteine frei verwenden, oder is wg. "Open Source" da irgend ne Beschränkung, z. B. wenn ich ne zum Verkauf angebotene Anwendung u. a. mit Hilfe dieser Bibliotheken erstelle?


Nein keine Einschränkungen    

Vermerke auf die OSCAT-Lib in der Dokumentation erwünscht.

Ist so eine Art "Linux" für die IEC-61131.

Sowohl für "CoDeSys" und "Step7"   verfügbar.


----------

